# Tekla Structures from(SR1-SR2-SR3-SR4-SR5) with crack



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

Tekla Structures V15.0SR1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?10mzt2jfiy1
​ رابط الكراك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?vgatm4fley3

Tekla Structures V15.0SR2 
​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5hdzmnc0jzh

رابط الكراك

http://www.mediafire.com/?nemmwmzm2an

Tekla Structures V15.0SR3​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n0wwt2aq3zd

http://www.mediafire.com/?mletn3xgmyy​ 
رابط الكراك​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnnfhytymhw

*Tekla Structures V15.0SR4*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zkvbqoxrl12

http://www.mediafire.com/?nzjak3owzto

*رابط الكراك

* http://www.mediafire.com/?rknyhzetmzm

*Tekla Structures V15.0SR5

http://www.mediafire.com/?x4ynqmznm2f

http://www.mediafire.com/?kwjriomykmk
* 
*رابط الكراك*

http://www.mediafire.com/?qn5ywqxuywy

---------------------------------------------------------------

هذه روابط - منقولة - للبرنامج الاصدار 15 بتحديثه حتى sr2 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/293794539/TS_SP2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293794220/TS_SP2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792293/TS_SP2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793798/TS_SP2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293788922/TS_SP2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793627/TS_SP2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792353/TS_SP2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293794379/TS_SP2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793540/TS_SP2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293795499/TS_SP2.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792110/TS_SP2.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293790765/TS_SP2.part12.rar

​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكرك أختي الفاضلة م. أميرة على رفدنا دائماً بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أشكرك أختي الفاضلة م. أميرة على رفدنا دائماً بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..
> 
> تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب 
وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nawalid6 (17 يونيو 2009)

الي اميرة الهندسة المدنية
جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

nawalid6 قال:


> الي اميرة الهندسة المدنية
> جزاكي الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إيمان خالد (17 يونيو 2009)

thank you very very mcuch


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكوره على المشاركات الفعاله وهذا عهدنا بك دائما


----------



## nawalid6 (17 يونيو 2009)

ارجو شرح طريقة التحميل وهل هناك فرق بين 15 sr ,15


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

إيمان خالد قال:


> thank you very very mcuch


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكوره على المشاركات الفعاله وهذا عهدنا بك دائما


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



nawalid6 قال:


> ارجو شرح طريقة التحميل وهل هناك فرق بين 15 sr ,15


 
حضرتك حتسطب البرنامج اصدار 15 عادى وتنسخ الكراك فى الفولدر bin والموجود داخل الفولدر الخاص بالبرنامج الذى قمت بتسطيبه ثم تقوم بتفعيل الكراك
teklastructure- 15- nt - bin

اما بالنسبة ل SR1 فهو تحديث للاصدار 15 تقوم بتسطيبه ونسخ الكراك الخاص به فى نفس المكان السابق ذكره وتقوم بتفعيل الكراك
لاحظ ان تحديث البرنامج لن يعمل الا اذا كان البرنامج تم تسطيبه اصلا

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nawalid6 (18 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة اميرة وارجو معرفة فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج وهل يكفي للتحليل والتصميم


----------



## mostafa ghaly (18 يونيو 2009)

سطبت البرنامج وكذلك الكراك ولم يعمل . ما هو الحل ؟ علما باننى اعمل عاىxsteel 14.1


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

nawalid6 قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة اميرة وارجو معرفة فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج وهل يكفي للتحليل والتصميم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لست متمرسة للعمل بهذا البرنامج ولكن ما اعرفه عنه انه مختص برسم ال shop drawings والخاص سواء بالمنشآت المعدنية او الخرسانية
ولكن لا اعرف اذا كان يقوم بالتحليل او التصميم ام لا 
ما اعرفه هو انه خاص باعداد كافة الرسومات اللتفصيلية الخاصة بالمنشآت المعدنية والخرسانية بدقة عالية جدا وسريعة

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



mostafa ghaly قال:


> سطبت البرنامج وكذلك الكراك ولم يعمل . ما هو الحل ؟ علما باننى اعمل عاىxsteel 14.1


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سطبت البرنامج وكذلك التحديث SR1 الخاص به وكذلك الكراك قمت بتشغيله والبرنامج يعمل معى

اتبع هذه الطريقة التى ذكرتها بالمشاركات السابقة وهى 
حضرتك حتسطب البرنامج اصدار 15 عادى وتنسخ الكراك فى الفولدر bin والموجود داخل الفولدر الخاص بالبرنامج الذى قمت بتسطيبه ثم تقوم بتفعيل الكراك داخل الفولدر bin والموجود فى المسار الآتى
teklastructure- 15- nt - bin
لاحظ ان تحديث البرنامج لن يعمل الا اذا كان البرنامج تم تسطيبه اصلا

انا اتبعت هذه الطريقة والبرنامج يعمل معى

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 يونيو 2009)

الاخت أميرة جزاكِ الله خير 
هل يمكن رفع الملفات على 4share حيث هناك فشل في تحميله من الرابيد شير بالنسبة لي 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخت أميرة جزاكِ الله خير
> هل يمكن رفع الملفات على 4share حيث هناك فشل في تحميله من الرابيد شير بالنسبة لي
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


 
أخي العزيز أبو الأفكار.. يمكنك بعد إذنك تجريب الطريقة في الموضوع التالي، وإخبارنا بالنتائج :12:

مثبــت: اقضي على مشاكل التحميل من الآن بدون برامج .. ‏(




1 2) 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أخي العزيز أبو الأفكار.. يمكنك بعد إذنك تجريب الطريقة في الموضوع التالي، وإخبارنا بالنتائج :12:​
> مثبــت: اقضي على مشاكل التحميل من الآن بدون برامج .. ‏(
> 
> 
> ...


 


abo alafkar قال:


> الاخت أميرة جزاكِ الله خير
> هل يمكن رفع الملفات على 4share حيث هناك فشل في تحميله من الرابيد شير بالنسبة لي
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما مدى صعوبة التحميل من الرابيدشير بالنسبة لحضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن حضرتك تجرب الطريقة التى ذكرها لك المهندس ابو الحلول وتخبرنى ان شاء الله بالنتيجة لان عملية رفع هذه الملفات ستحتاج فترة منى لان حجم الملفات كبيرة وسرعة النت عندى بطيئة
حضرتك جرب الرفع مرة اخرى ان شاء الله واذا كان فى مشكلة احاول ارفعهم مرة اخرى لكن ده حيستغرق وقت كبير كما ذكرت لحضرتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 يونيو 2009)

الأخ أبو الحلول الأخت أميرة :
جزاكم اله خير لا أدري ماذا يحدث معي فقد جربت الموقع اقضي على مشاكل التحميل 
قمت بنسخ رابط من الروابط لبرنامج tekla وضعه في Download file و بعد ذلك تم الطلب بتحميل الملف 
و لكن للأسف ظهرت عبارة أن الملف غير موجود .و يمكنك المحاولة بوقت آخر

أشكر أهتمامكم و جزاكم الله خير سأحاول مجدد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ أبو الحلول الأخت أميرة :
> جزاكم اله خير لا أدري ماذا يحدث معي فقد جربت الموقع اقضي على مشاكل التحميل
> قمت بنسخ رابط من الروابط لبرنامج tekla وضعه في download file و بعد ذلك تم الطلب بتحميل الملف
> و لكن للأسف ظهرت عبارة أن الملف غير موجود .و يمكنك المحاولة بوقت آخر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك حاول مرة تانية ولو فى مشكلة اخبرنى واشوف اذا كنت استطيع اعادة رفع الملفات ان شاء الله لحضرتك لكن ده حياخد بعض الوقت
اعد المحاولة واخبرنى بالنتيجة ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## welly76 (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اميرة المنتدى ... بس السؤال هل في البرنامج شي عن البريكاست


----------



## محمد 977 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين*

مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين 
.من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع
مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين 
.من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع
جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لرضاه و رزقك خير الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أغسطس 2009)

welly76 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اميرة المنتدى ... بس السؤال هل في البرنامج شي عن البريكاست


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا للحقيقة لست خبيرة فى العمل على البرنامج


محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين
> .من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع
> مشكووووووووورين مشكووورين
> .من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع
> جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لرضاه و رزقك خير الدنيا و الآخرة


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على مرورك الطيب وعلى هذه الدعوة الطيبة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إلى المهندسة أميرة
بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج القيم والمهم جداً لسرعة عمل المهندس الإنشائى،وأجوا منك ومن كافة الأخوة والأخوات دعمنا بدروس لهذا البرنامج ،وسأبدأبنفسى فى عملية البحث عن الدروس ونشرها
*وشكراً*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إلى المهندسة أميرة
> بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج القيم والمهم جداً لسرعة عمل المهندس الإنشائى،وأجوا منك ومن كافة الأخوة والأخوات دعمنا بدروس لهذا البرنامج ،وسأبدأبنفسى فى عملية البحث عن الدروس ونشرها
> *وشكراً*


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المباردة الطيبة منك وان شاء الله اذا وجدت اية شروحات خاصة بالبرنامج اقوم بوضعها ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## khaledaed (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عند تجميع ملفات الضغط للبرنامج فى فولدر واحد وفكهم بتظهر رسالة عندى 
! C:\Downloads\Software\tekla 15\tekla 15\TeklaStructures150.part01.rar: CRC failed in TeklaStructures150\TeklaStructures150\090326_15.0\Installation\Czech.cab. The file is corrupt
ماذا أفعل؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أغسطس 2009)

khaledaed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عند تجميع ملفات الضغط للبرنامج فى فولدر واحد وفكهم بتظهر رسالة عندى
> ! C:\downloads\software\tekla 15\tekla 15\teklastructures150.part01.rar: Crc failed in teklastructures150\teklastructures150\090326_15.0\installation\czech.cab. The file is corrupt
> ماذا أفعل؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد انه حدث عندك خطا فى تحميل الجزء الاول اعد تحميل الجزء الاول مرة اخرى وان شاء الله يتم فك ضغط جميع الأجزاء لتحصل على البرنامج كامل
فقد قد قمت بتحميل هذه الاجزاء من قبل وفك ضغطها وتشغيل البرنامج ولم يحدث معى اية مشكلة والحمد لله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد 977 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*تسلم ايدك*

تسلم ايدك 
ألف ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب

تسلم ايدك 
ألف ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب


----------



## welly76 (11 أغسطس 2009)

البرنااااااامج يعمل 100% والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2009)

محمد 977 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> ألف ألف ألف شكر
> مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب
> 
> ...


 


welly76 قال:


> البرنااااااامج يعمل 100% والله يعطيكم العافية


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مهندسة المنتدي علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور مهندسة المنتدي علي المجهود الجميل


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## abomera (16 أغسطس 2009)

nawalid6 قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة اميرة وارجو معرفة فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج وهل يكفي للتحليل والتصميم


 جزاك الله خير
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هادي المهندس (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام لك التحيه والتقدير وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الواضح في الملتقى ..... اريد اوضح شئ موقع الرابيد شير لا يفتح بالدول الخليجيه المسيطره عليها شركه اتصالات ... لذا نكون شاكرين لك وللكل برفع الملفات على 4shared ....

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أغسطس 2009)

abomera قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام لك التحيه والتقدير وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الواضح في الملتقى ..... اريد اوضح شئ موقع الرابيد شير لا يفتح بالدول الخليجيه المسيطره عليها شركه اتصالات ... لذا نكون شاكرين لك وللكل برفع الملفات على 4shared ....
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ساحاول ان شاء الله رفعها على الفورشير ولكن سيحتاج بعض الوقت نظرا لكبر حجم الملفات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع بي لو سمحتي ممكن رابط تاني يكون شغال في الامارات لان الرابط ده محجوب عندنا الشكر الجزيل لكي يابشمهندسه


----------



## pumpiko (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أغسطس 2009)

بسام محمد منصور قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع بي لو سمحتي ممكن رابط تاني يكون شغال في الامارات لان الرابط ده محجوب عندنا الشكر الجزيل لكي يابشمهندسه


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ساحاول ان شاء الله رفعها على الفورشير ولكن سيحتاج بعض الوقت نظرا لكبر حجم الملفات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أغسطس 2009)

pumpiko قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور يلبشمهندسه علي المجهود الرائع لوسمحت ممكن رابط اخر غير الربد شير لان محجوب عندنا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أغسطس 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> *شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع​*


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام لك التحيه والتقدير وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الواضح في الملتقى ..... اريد اوضح شئ موقع الرابيد شير لا يفتح بالدول الخليجيه المسيطره عليها شركه اتصالات ... لذا نكون شاكرين لك وللكل برفع الملفات على 4shared ....
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي


 


بسام محمد منصور قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور يلبشمهندسه علي المجهود الرائع لوسمحت ممكن رابط اخر غير الربد شير لان محجوب عندنا وجزاك الله الف خير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غدا ان شاء الله ابدا باعادة رفع الاسطوانات على روابط اما فورشير او ميديافير حسب المتاح لان كان عندى مشكلة بالجهاز والحمد لله تم حلها 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nobel40 (25 أغسطس 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> غدا ان شاء الله ابدا باعادة رفع الاسطوانات على روابط اما فورشير او ميديافير حسب المتاح لان كان عندى مشكلة بالجهاز والحمد لله تم حلها
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 

شكرا علي الاهتمام و المتابعه

و ننتظر اللينكات الاخري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام لك التحيه والتقدير وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الواضح في الملتقى ..... اريد اوضح شئ موقع الرابيد شير لا يفتح بالدول الخليجيه المسيطره عليها شركه اتصالات ... لذا نكون شاكرين لك وللكل برفع الملفات على 4shared ....
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي


 


بسام محمد منصور قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور يلبشمهندسه علي المجهود الرائع لوسمحت ممكن رابط اخر غير الربد شير لان محجوب عندنا وجزاك الله الف خير


 


nobel40 قال:


> شكرا علي الاهتمام و المتابعه
> 
> و ننتظر اللينكات الاخري


 
جارى اعادة الرفع واعداد روابط جديدة ان شاء الله على الميديافير نظرا لان هذه الروابط تستكمل التحميل
يوم ان شاء الله وتكون الروابط الجديدة جاهزة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام لك التحيه والتقدير وبارك الله بك وبمجهودك الواضح في الملتقى ..... اريد اوضح شئ موقع الرابيد شير لا يفتح بالدول الخليجيه المسيطره عليها شركه اتصالات ... لذا نكون شاكرين لك وللكل برفع الملفات على 4shared ....
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي


 


بسام محمد منصور قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع بي لو سمحتي ممكن رابط تاني يكون شغال في الامارات لان الرابط ده محجوب عندنا الشكر الجزيل لكي يابشمهندسه


 


nobel40 قال:


> شكرا علي الاهتمام و المتابعه
> 
> و ننتظر اللينكات الاخري


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى على روابط جديدة ميديافير

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*Tekla Structures V15.0*


*الروابط*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zyuzh4lnzjj

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j30wzuwgwjg

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztnwizhwqzj

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dtt13yinn2k

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmohgztmmmy

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wzarknmkytk

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mttzin0wofq

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?etj4amzzl5o

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o21zdimyodk

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?02fdzjzm1nn


*رابط الكراك*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jztkdnqzdz5​ 
*Tekla Structures V15.0SR1*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lmijaoazzqj​ 
*رابط الكراك*​

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tem0mghymjt​ 
*Tekla Structures V15.0SR2 with crack*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yyydjikh2ej



ارجو من احد الاخوة المشرفين المهندسين الآتى

1- استبدال الروابط القديمة الرابيدشير بتلك الروابط الجديدة حيث اننى وجدت ان الروابط القديمة تعرضت للتلف واصبحت لا تعمل 

2- تغيير عنوان الموضوع من Tekla Structures V15.0SR1 with crack الى
Tekla Structures V15.0SR2 with crack 
نظرا لانه تم اضافة تحديث آخر للبرنامج وهو SR2

3- ازالة الجملة هذا الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات للامانة برجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلى
نظرا لان هذه الروابط ليست منقولة بل قمت برفعها مرة اخرى بناء على رغبة الأعضاء

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 سبتمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى على روابط جديدة ميديافير





سنا الإسلام قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> *tekla structures v15.0*
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

قام المشرف أبو الحلول بالتعديل  

جزاك الله كل خير أختنا الفاضلة، وبارك لنا بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..

لك خالص التحيـــــــات..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> قام المشرف أبو الحلول بالتعديل  ​
> جزاك الله كل خير أختنا الفاضلة، وبارك لنا بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..​
> لك خالص التحيـــــــات..​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
الاخت سنـــــا الاسلام مشكوره على الجهد الذي تبذليه لتسهيل رفع الملفات هذا دليل على حرصك واهتمامك بارك الله بك وسهل امرك وجعله بميزان حساتك .........*




مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندسة سنا الاسلام علي المجهود الكبير في الحرص علي افادة المنتدي

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووور 
و تسلم الأيادي 
ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووورين من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووووور 
و تسلم الأيادي 
ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووورين من صميم القلب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 سبتمبر 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> _*الاخت سنـــــا الاسلام مشكوره على الجهد الذي تبذليه لتسهيل رفع الملفات هذا دليل على حرصك واهتمامك بارك الله بك وسهل امرك وجعله بميزان حساتك .........*_
> 
> ...


 


smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور مهندسة سنا الاسلام علي المجهود الكبير في الحرص علي افادة المنتدي
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 


محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووووور
> و تسلم الأيادي
> ألف ألف شكر
> مشكوووووووورين من صميم القلب
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكله في التحميل ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم

الاخت الفاضله سنــــا الاسلام لقد تم تحميل الفايلات العشره في فولدر واحد وتم فتح ضغط احدهما لكن قبل اكتمال الضغط ظهرت هذه الرساله ادناه الموضحه بالصوره ..... ماهو السبب ......

وهل بقيه اللينكات الموجوده هي لينك واحد للبرنامج يتم فتح الضغط والتنصيب مباشره ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

واسف للاطاله والازعاج لاني مهتم بهذا البرنامج .......


مع خالص تحياتي​




[/IMG]


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الواضح ان فى مشكلة عند حضرتك فى تحميل الجزء السادس والتاسع على ما اعتقد لان هذا ما يظهر بالرسالة حضرتك جرب تعيد تحميلهم مرة أخرى وان شاء الله يتم فك الضغط للبرنامج دون اى مشاكل واذا كان فى اى مشكلة فى فك الضغط بعد ذلك حضرتك اخبرنى وان شاء الله ابحث عن حلها لاننى سبق وان قمت بتسطيب البرنامج
اما بالنسبة لباقى الملفات فهى تحديثات للبرنامج بمعنى ان مفروض ان حضرتك تسطب الاول الاصدار 15 وتقوم بتشغيل الكراك واذا اردت تحديث البرنامج الى sr1 او sr2 فتقوم بتسطيب التحديث الخاص بذلك واستخدام كراك التحديث الخاص به ومن ثم تشغيل الكراك 
اى انه لكى تقوم بتحديث البرنامج لابد ان تقوم بتسطيب البرنامج الاصلى اولا وبعدها تقوم بالتحديث اذا رغبت
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## malaz (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## هاله النجار (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خير يا اميره


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخت الكريمه بارك الله فيك واعزك بالاسلام


----------



## tamer gad (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بالله عندي مشكلة في فك الملفات في الجزء السادس و التاسع فقط مع العلم بأني أعدت تنزيلهم اكثر من مره و نفس المشكلة موجودة نرجو الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

malaz قال:


> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا..


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



هاله النجار قال:


> جزاكى الله خير يا اميره


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> الاخت الكريمه بارك الله فيك واعزك بالاسلام


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



tamer gad قال:


> بالله عندي مشكلة في فك الملفات في الجزء السادس و التاسع فقط مع العلم بأني أعدت تنزيلهم اكثر من مره و نفس المشكلة موجودة نرجو الافادة افادكم الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأقوم بتحميلهم من الروابط ان شاء الله لارى ما اذا كان حدث اية خطأ فى رفع هذين الجزئين أم ان هناك خطا عند حضرتك 
اذا كان هناك خطأ سأقوم باعادة رفع الجزئين مرة اخرى وتعديل الروابط واذا كانت الروابط سليمة سأخبر حضرتك بذلك فى كلا الحالتين ساخبر حضرتك على الموضوع حتى تتعرف على سبب المشكلة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## goldlion (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كمان عندى نفس مشكله البشمهندس 

متهيالى المشكله هتكون ف الاجزاء المرفوعه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنــــا الاسلام لقد تم تحميل الفايلات العشره في فولدر واحد وتم فتح ضغط احدهما لكن قبل اكتمال الضغط ظهرت هذه الرساله ادناه الموضحه بالصوره ..... ماهو السبب ......​
> وهل بقيه اللينكات الموجوده هي لينك واحد للبرنامج يتم فتح الضغط والتنصيب مباشره ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> ...


 


tamer gad قال:


> بالله عندي مشكلة في فك الملفات في الجزء السادس و التاسع فقط مع العلم بأني أعدت تنزيلهم اكثر من مره و نفس المشكلة موجودة نرجو الافادة افادكم الله


 


goldlion قال:


> انا كمان عندى نفس مشكله البشمهندس
> 
> متهيالى المشكله هتكون ف الاجزاء المرفوعه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تحميل الملفين من الروابط وتظهر رسالة بالنسبة للرابطين ويكتمل فك الضغط للنهاية ولكن حجم الملف النهائى بعد فك الضغط اقل قليلا من الحقيقى ب 26 ميجا ولا أعرف اذا كان يؤثر هذا على تسطيب البرنامج ام لا
غدا ان شاء الله يتم اعادة رفع الجزئين مرة اخرى وتعديل الروابط الموجودة
ويتم الاخطار بذلك بمشاركة فى الموضوع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنــــا الاسلام لقد تم تحميل الفايلات العشره في فولدر واحد وتم فتح ضغط احدهما لكن قبل اكتمال الضغط ظهرت هذه الرساله ادناه الموضحه بالصوره ..... ماهو السبب ......​
> وهل بقيه اللينكات الموجوده هي لينك واحد للبرنامج يتم فتح الضغط والتنصيب مباشره ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> ...


 


tamer gad قال:


> بالله عندي مشكلة في فك الملفات في الجزء السادس و التاسع فقط مع العلم بأني أعدت تنزيلهم اكثر من مره و نفس المشكلة موجودة نرجو الافادة افادكم الله


 


goldlion قال:


> انا كمان عندى نفس مشكله البشمهندس
> 
> متهيالى المشكله هتكون ف الاجزاء المرفوعه


 
تم تعديل روابط الجزئين السادس والتاسع للبرنامج ووضعهم فى المشاركة الأصلية بدلا من الروابط القديمة


----------



## goldlion (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل والتجربه 

شكرا يا بشمهندسه وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## joonsang (17 سبتمبر 2009)

دي كلها روابط بصراحه انا خايف جدا ربنا يسطر واعرف اسطبه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

goldlion قال:


> جارى التحميل والتجربه
> 
> شكرا يا بشمهندسه وجزاكى الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



joonsang قال:


> دي كلها روابط بصراحه انا خايف جدا ربنا يسطر واعرف اسطبه


 
سبق ان تم تسطيب البرنامج من قبل دون أية مشاكل
توكل على الله اذا كنت تحتاجه فعلا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## goldlion (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تم التجربه والروابط جميعها تعمل بدون مشاكل 

جزاكم الله خيرااا على العمل الطيب 
والاستجابه برفع الملفات مره اخرى


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاله النجار (19 سبتمبر 2009)

البرنامج شغلته وشغال حلو اوى
تسلم ايديك يا اميره
ربنا يجازيكى خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 سبتمبر 2009)

goldlion قال:


> تم التجربه والروابط جميعها تعمل بدون مشاكل
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرااا على العمل الطيب
> والاستجابه برفع الملفات مره اخرى


 


tmss_2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


هاله النجار قال:


> البرنامج شغلته وشغال حلو اوى
> تسلم ايديك يا اميره
> ربنا يجازيكى خير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سولاف اسامة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الجزء العاشر مش بيتسطب ممكن تنزلوا تانى ضرورى لو سمحت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سولاف اسامة قال:


> الجزء العاشر مش بيتسطب ممكن تنزلوا تانى ضرورى لو سمحت


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تجريب الرابط والتحميل منه وهو يعمل 
جرب المحاولة مرة اخرى لان ممكن تكون كان فى مشكلة فى الموقع وقتها عند التحميل
وحضرتك اخبرنى بالنتيجة اذا كان مازال فى مشكلة


----------



## محمد 977 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسلم الأيادي*

تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جدااااا على الروابط المفيدة فقد كنت ابحث عنها
وفعلا الموقع هنا مفيد ربنا يبارك في الاعضاء النشيطين زيك يا باشمهندسة
ويا رب ييجي يوم واقدر افيدكم انا كمان


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة
انا كنت بادور ع البرنامج فعلا افدتيني شكرا جداااا ليكي


----------



## tamer gad (28 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخوانا حد يعبرنا 
قولنا ان الجزء السادس و التاسع من البرنامج معطوبين حد يرفعهم تاني بعد التأكد من صحتهم جزاكم خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 سبتمبر 2009)

tamer gad قال:


> يا اخوانا حد يعبرنا
> قولنا ان الجزء السادس و التاسع من البرنامج معطوبين حد يرفعهم تاني بعد التأكد من صحتهم جزاكم خير


 
يا بشمهندس انا عدلت الروابط بعد طلب حضرتك مباشرة وطلب بعض الزملاء وقمت بوضع روابط جديدة اخرى ميديافير بدل الروابط السابقة فى الموضوع الاصلى بتاريخ 17-9-2009 وذكرت ذلك بمشاركات الموضوع وهذا هو رابط المشاركة التى ذكرت فيه ذلك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1276164-60-post.html

بالاضافة انى ذكرت سبب التعديل فى الموضوع الاصلى
كما انى غيرت عنوان الموضوع بدلا من sr2 وضعت sr1-sr2-sr3 حيث انى بالاضافة لتعديل الروابط تم وضع روابط جديدة لتحديث آخر للبرنامج بالموضوع الاصلى وهو التحديث sr3 بتاريخ 
22-9-2009
حضرتك لو كنت تتبعت الردود كنت تلاحظ ان باقى الزملاء ممن طلب تعديل الروابط ذكروا بعد وضع الروابط الجديدة ان البرنامج يعمل معهم بكفاءة
اعتقد انى ما قصرت يا بشمهندس
على العموم تم تعديل الروابط بالموضوع الاصلى منذ فترة وان شاء الله تستفيد من البرنامج
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mahood (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك ألله جهدك


----------



## mohamed salman (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوره على المشاركات الفعاله وهذا عهدنا بك دائما


----------



## agzezo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر علي هذا العطاء


----------



## جاري الهوامل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة
شكرا على هالمجهود الرائع ولكن هل تتفضلين علينا بشرح التنصيب وفقك الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووره جدااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة
> شكرا على هالمجهود الرائع ولكن هل تتفضلين علينا بشرح التنصيب وفقك الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




nawalid6 قال:


> ارجو شرح طريقة التحميل وهل هناك فرق بين 15 sr ,15
> 
> 
> حضرتك حتسطب البرنامج اصدار 15 عادى وتنسخ الكراك فى الفولدر bin والموجود داخل الفولدر الخاص بالبرنامج الذى قمت بتسطيبه ثم تقوم بتفعيل الكراك
> ...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

من فضلك كيف يتم تفعيل الكراك


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ونفع بكي ورفع قدرك ونفع
تقبلي مروري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> من فضلك كيف يتم تفعيل الكراك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجرد ان حضرتك تنسخ الكراك فى مكانه المضبوط والذى اوضحته بالمشاركة السابقة ثم تقوم بالضغط عليه وتختار start او patch حسب الموجود


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2009)

odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيكي ونفع بكي ورفع قدرك ونفع
> تقبلي مروري


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## ابراهيم العريان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*thank you very very mcuch*​


----------



## حمزهههههه (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مش عارف الجزء الخامس ماله مش راضي يتحمل ابدا اعمل ايه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ابراهيم العريان قال:


> *thank you very very mcuch*​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب



حمزهههههه قال:


> مش عارف الجزء الخامس ماله مش راضي يتحمل ابدا اعمل ايه


 
الرابط يعمل تم تجريبه وهو يعمل حضرتك حاول معه مرة أخرى قد يكون كان هناك مشكلة فى السيرفر الخاص بالموقع 
جرب مرة اخرى واذا كانت المشكلة مازالت مستمرة اخبرنى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تم اضافة تحديث آخر للبرنامج sr4 الى الروابط الموجودة بالمشاركة الأصلية


----------



## nassirr (10 أكتوبر 2009)

توجد مشكلة في sr2 بعد فك الضغط نرجو المساعدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أكتوبر 2009)

nassirr قال:


> توجد مشكلة في sr2 بعد فك الضغط نرجو المساعدة


 
ما نوع المشكلة 
هل لا يتم فك ضغط الملف ام لا يتم تسطيب الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برجاء التوضيح أكثر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر والعرفان لكل من يبذل وقتخ وجهده لافادة المسلمين*​


----------



## anarchitecte (19 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط الجزء السابع لا يعمل، المرجرو إعادة تنزيله، الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أكتوبر 2009)

anarchitecte قال:


> رابط الجزء السابع لا يعمل، المرجرو إعادة تنزيله، الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


 
تم تجريب الرابط والتحميل منه وهويعمل بصورة جيدة برجاء المحاولة مرة اخرى لأنه قد تكون هناك مشكلة بالسيرفر وقت التحميل من هذا الرابط


----------



## anarchitecte (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الان اشتغل جاري التحميل، الله يعطيك العافية يا اختاه، شكرررررا


----------



## anarchitecte (20 أكتوبر 2009)

هل لديك فكرة عن برنامج : Advance Steel ؟ بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده، هو برنامج من اصدار شركة Graitec ويعمل في Autocad , هذه نبذة عنه : 
http://www.graitec.com/En/movielist.asp?ProductID=2


----------



## imortal knight (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخت المخندسة شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الرائع هل من الممكن رفع البرنامج على موقع يقبل استكمال التجميل عند التنزيل فالنت ضعيف جدا عندي وشكرا


----------



## الماريمي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة اختي جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر علي المجهود الوافر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2009)

imortal knight قال:


> الاخت المهندسة شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الرائع هل من الممكن رفع البرنامج على موقع يقبل استكمال التجميل عند التنزيل فالنت ضعيف جدا عندي وشكرا


 
موقع الميديافيرالذى قمت برفع البرنامج عليه يستكمل التحميل


----------



## ENG_SHANAB (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanksssssss


----------



## ENG_SHANAB (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ENG_SHANAB (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## ابوعمر11 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
الله يكرمك ويجعل مثواك الجنه

عندي سؤال مهم 
هل بإمكاني الاكتفاء بتحميل روابط sr4 فقط 
ام انه تحديث اضيفه للبرنامج الاصلي؟؟
افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ابوعمر11 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> الله يكرمك ويجعل مثواك الجنه
> 
> عندي سؤال مهم
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لابد من تحميل الاصدار الاصلى للبرنامج وتقوم بتسطيبه ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتسطيب تحديث البرنامج


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله الروابط لا تعمل من فضلكم هل يمكن اعادة الرفع مرة اخري و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يومين ان شاء الله وتكون الروابط الجديدة جاهزة

هناك روابط اخرى للبرنامج على الرابيدشير موجودة بهذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1353678-post4.html

يمكن الاستعانة بها اذا كان حضرتك متعجلة بالبرنامج

مغلق لحين اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم اعادة الرفع على روابط جديدة ميديافير نظرا لتلف الروابط الاصلية


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيرًا على البرنامج الرائع.


----------



## Akmal (14 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر على البرنامج و هو شغال معى


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (15 فبراير 2010)

المهندسة أميرة بارك الله فيكي على الجهود الطيبة في الملتقى ..ولو تكرمتي علينا ( لمعلوماتي المتواضعة بعملية التحميل والتنزيل والتعامل مع الكراك ) أرجو منك موافاتنا بشرح تفصيلي عن طريقة التحميل والتنزيل حتى يعمل البرنامج بشكله الصحيح....ولكي منا خالص الدعاء في ظهر الغيب...........


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 فبراير 2010)

دمشقي للعضم قال:


> المهندسة أميرة بارك الله فيكي على الجهود الطيبة في الملتقى ..ولو تكرمتي علينا ( لمعلوماتي المتواضعة بعملية التحميل والتنزيل والتعامل مع الكراك ) أرجو منك موافاتنا بشرح تفصيلي عن طريقة التحميل والتنزيل حتى يعمل البرنامج بشكله الصحيح....ولكي منا خالص الدعاء في ظهر الغيب...........
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



سنا الإسلام قال:


> حضرتك حتسطب البرنامج اصدار 15 عادى وتنسخ الكراك فى الفولدر bin والموجود داخل الفولدر الخاص بالبرنامج الذى قمت بتسطيبه ثم تقوم بتفعيل الكراك
> teklastructure- 15- nt - bin
> 
> اما بالنسبة ل sr1 وحتى sr5 فهو تحديث للاصدار 15 تقوم بتسطيبه ونسخ الكراك الخاص به فى نفس المكان السابق ذكره وتقوم بتفعيل الكراك
> لاحظ ان تحديث البرنامج لن يعمل الا اذا كان البرنامج تم تسطيبه اصلا


----------



## eng. Amal Ahmed (7 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اختي على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير والله مجهود رائع جدا في المنتدي الجميل ده ربنا يبارك في كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي ده ونتمني المزيد والله الموفق


----------



## nailnabil (19 أبريل 2010)

الكراك مش شغال ممكن تعيدو تحميلة وتجريبة وجزاكم اللة كل خير ياشمهندس ايمن واللة معك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (6 مايو 2010)

يااااااااالاسف الروابط كلها اتمسحت على الموقع والبرنامج ده محتاجه ضرورى 
حد يفيدنى احمله منين على الميديا فاير تانى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2010)

nailnabil قال:


> الكراك مش شغال ممكن تعيدو تحميلة وتجريبة وجزاكم اللة كل خير ياشمهندس ايمن واللة معك



أى رابط للكراك تقصد حضرتك فجميع روابط الكراك تعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> يااااااااالاسف الروابط كلها اتمسحت على الموقع والبرنامج ده محتاجه ضرورى
> حد يفيدنى احمله منين على الميديا فاير تانى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاسف جميع روابط البرنامج الاصلى اتمسحت من موقع الرفع لعدم التحميل منها بعض الوقت وتبقى فقط روابط التحديث من sr1 وحتى sr5 اما روابط البرنامج الاصلى فقد حذفت من الموقع نفسه ويصعب اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى لكبر حجمها الذى يصل الى واحد جيجا تقريبا فهذه ثانى مرة اقوم برفعها 

تستطيع حضرتك تحميل التحديثات الخاصة بالبرنامج وهناك تحديثات اخرى بمواضيعى sr6 , sr7 وساحاول البحث لحضرتك عن روابط اخرى بديلة للبرنامج لصعوبة اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## elshuwaikh (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا بنشكر كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الطيب
بس عندي سؤال هو لازم ننزل كل الاجزاء sr1 , sr2 ولا مش مهم وايه الفرق بينهم


----------



## elshuwaikh (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بنزل sr1 وبعدين اسطبه ولا لازم انزل كل الاجزاء الموجوده
ارجو الافاده


----------



## elshuwaikh (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بنزل sr1 واسطبه بيقولي في خطأ
ده معناه اننا لازم ننزل كل الاجزاء الموجوده من اول sr1 لغايه sr5
ارجو الافاده


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

elshuwaikh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بنزل sr1 واسطبه بيقولي في خطأ
> ده معناه اننا لازم ننزل كل الاجزاء الموجوده من اول sr1 لغايه sr5
> ارجو الافاده



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط الموجودة عند حضرتك هى الخاصة بالتحديثات فقط 
فلابد من تسطيب الاصدار 15 اولا قبل تسطيب اى تحديث خاص به
وقد تعرضت الروابط للتلف نتيجة لحذفها من قبل الموقع فقمت بحذفها من الموضوع والروابط الموجودة فقط هى الخاصة بالتحديثات

سأحاول البحث لحضرتك ان شاء على روابط بديلة للبرنامج لتقوم بتسطيبه بعدها يمكن تسطيب اى تحديث بعد ذلك ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هاني علي 26 (14 يونيو 2010)

ممكن بعد اذن المهندسه سنا ان ترفع الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج الاصلي علي لينك اخر لان لينك الكراك لايعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> ممكن بعد اذن المهندسه سنا ان ترفع الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج الاصلي علي لينك اخر لان لينك الكراك لايعمل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو رابط الكراك للبرنامج الاصلى

http://www.mediafire.com/?ycfe3mmmzkv


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> يااااااااالاسف الروابط كلها اتمسحت على الموقع والبرنامج ده محتاجه ضرورى
> حد يفيدنى احمله منين على الميديا فاير تانى





elshuwaikh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بنزل sr1 واسطبه بيقولي في خطأ
> ده معناه اننا لازم ننزل كل الاجزاء الموجوده من اول sr1 لغايه sr5
> ارجو الافاده



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه روابط للبرنامج الاصدار 15 بتحديثه حتى sr2 لكن حقيقة لم أقم بالتحميل من هذه الروابط وتجريبها
> جرب حضرتك هذه الروابط وان شاء الله يعمل معك البرنامج بصورة جيدة
> ...


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (20 يونيو 2010)

عاوزين الشرح التعليمي وشكرا علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

م0مصطفي النجار قال:


> عاوزين الشرح التعليمي وشكرا علي هذا المجهود الكبير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه شروحات فيديو للبرنامج باللغة العربية

تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج الشوب دروينج ((Tekla structures v 15)) ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

متجدد/الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج tekla structures 15 بروابط فورشير وميديافير ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2792713&pp=25&page=4# TEKLA Structures Cast In-Place Basic Training Tutorials ‏(



1 2 3 4)

كما انه بالبحث فى القسم ستجد أيضا شروحات فيديو باللغة الانجليزية للبرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (3 أغسطس 2010)

ِشكرا على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (5 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن حد يفهمني ما هو 
sr2 and sr3 and sr1 
وأي اصدار فيهم الأفضل لكي أقوم بتحميله؟​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أغسطس 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> ممكن حد يفهمني ما هو
> sr2 and sr3 and sr1
> وأي اصدار فيهم الأفضل لكي أقوم بتحميله؟​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه هى تحديثات للبرنامج يتم تسطيبها بعد تسطيب نسخة البرنامج الاصلية وتشغيل الكراك لها بعدها يتم تسطيب التحديث وتشغيل الكراك الخاص به


----------



## مصطفى محمد الأطرش (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بارك الله فيك على الروابط وبالله كيف تكون خطوات التنصيب 
وشكراً على الجهد المبذول


----------



## abdelmoula-gc (21 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil mo7amed (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## abo eliwa (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع​


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (21 مارس 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## فاضل والي (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medo00001 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

طلب لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا عايز برنامج tekla بروابط mediafireشغاله


----------



## احمد السيد. (16 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Tekla Structures from(SR1-SR2-SR3-SR4-SR5) with ******

ياريت اخر نسخه من البرنامج v18.1


----------

